# اطول كيبورد في العالم .!!!!!!



## سامح روماني2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

ول كيبورد في العالم
سبحان الله فيش يستخدموه !!!!!!!!!!!




[/url

[url=http://www.m3mare.com/up]
	

[/url

[url=http://www.m3mare.com/up]
	

[/url

[url=http://www.m3mare.com/up]
	

[/url

[URL="http://www.m3mare.com/up"]


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أغسطس 2010)

انا مش عارف ارد اقول ايه​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا روماني


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه ولا تزعل 

احلي كيبورد في العلم


----------



## سامح روماني2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههه ولا تزعل
> 
> احلي كيبورد في العلم



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت عسل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شوفته قبل كده

شكرا ليك سامح

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شوفته قبل كده
> 
> شكرا ليك سامح
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



اوكي عادي 

شكرا عل المرور


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

يا سلااااااام 

يا بنى دى مظاهر كدابة هههههههههه

شوف حتى الست اللى فى الصورة سابته كله واستخدمت اخر صفين

ههههههههههههههه

شكرا رومانى للصورة الحلوة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

*يا سبحان الله*
*طب الحروف كلها والارقام يدوبك 38 قول 50 الباقي دول ايه زينة هههههه*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سلااااااام
> 
> يا بنى دى مظاهر كدابة هههههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق 
ههههههه شكرا علي المرور


----------



## سامح روماني2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا سبحان الله*
> *طب الحروف كلها والارقام يدوبك 38 قول 50 الباقي دول ايه زينة هههههه*​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اجانب بقي مش مصريين عوزين اربعين يشتغلوا عليها 

دي مشروعات شغل للشبابا هناك ههههههههههه


----------



## مملكة الغابة (5 أغسطس 2010)

يعنى هما بيكتبو برجليهم بيجرو علية جائز


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
هى مش الحروف 28 حرف برضو
ولا زادوا قوى كدة ههههههه

ثانكس ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههه

سبحان الله فعلا

تسلم ايدك يا روماني


----------



## govany shenoda (5 أغسطس 2010)

ايه كل ده طب لما تعوز حرف من اول صف 
تعمل ايه تقوم تروح هناك وتدوس عليه وترجع تاني
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Mason (5 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعينها على ما بلاها 
هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على الصور


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> يعنى هما بيكتبو برجليهم بيجرو علية جائز


.


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يعني بلادهم متقدما من قليل


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هى مش الحروف 28 حرف برضو
> ولا زادوا قوى كدة ههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكلهم كده زودوهم نبقي نستورد الحروف الجميله دي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> سبحان الله فعلا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا روماني.



ههههههههههههههه 
حسب الله ونعم الوكيل في  بلدنا ههههههههههه


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ايه كل ده طب لما تعوز حرف من اول صف
> تعمل ايه تقوم تروح هناك وتدوس عليه وترجع تاني
> هههههههههههههههههههه​




هههههههههههههههههههه انا برضه فكرت كده صدقيني في الاول 

ممكن يكون معاه مساعدين تقوله دوس علي حرف عندك ودي بقي تحل ازمه الشغل هناك ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> الله يعينها على ما بلاها
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى على الصور




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر يخرتعوا ....................
مفيش حاجه عارف اقولها لانهم اخترعوا كل حاجه حتي الانسان اخترعوه سبحانه الله


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 أغسطس 2010)

دى سجادة مش كيبورد   
ربنا يباركك


----------



## سامح روماني2 (11 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه سجاده
شكرا للمرور


----------



## zezza (14 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههه عادى يعنى صغير ههههههه
شكرا سامح 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2010)

مش معقول

شكرا  جداا

ههههههههه



​


----------

